# Types of Convicts...



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi Everyone,
I just found out that there different types of convicts.
I was wondering if these have the same requirements as normal convicts :-? , if they are commonly availible :-? , and, if anyone has pictures of these fish :-? .
If you could post some pictures, that would be great.    
Thanks...
Manoah
8)


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Here you go: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... p?t=201176

I keep:
Amatitlania siquia F0 Lago Nicaragua
Amatitlania sp. "Honduran Red Point" F2 Rio Monga
Amatitlania nigrofasciatus F1 Rio Chuloteca
Amatitlania siquia F1 Rio Claro Red fin (couldn't find pics)

Each river and stream has different fish!



Manoah Marton said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I just found out that there different types of convicts.
> I was wondering if these have the same requirements as normal convicts :-? , if they are commonly availible :-? , and, if anyone has pictures of these fish :-? .
> If you could post some pictures, that would be great.
> ...


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Those blue convicts are amazing.
can you get them at the LFS???


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Manoah Marton said:


> Those blue convicts are amazing.
> can you get them at the LFS???


HRP's (Honduran Red Points) Great fish!!

Depends on the LFS worth looking for though


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How about an online dealer? :-? 
Also, if you breed them, maybe you could send me some.  
We both live in California right... :wink: 
These are convicts, just a different color right? :-?


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

How about an online dealer? :-? 
Also, if you breed them, maybe you could send me some.  
We both live in California right... :wink: 
These are convicts, just a different color right? :-?


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Try aquabid.com for good deals on HRP and the other varients

No they are not convicts.

Right now technically there are two convicts. Striped and pink.

The others are close relatives to the con and are being re-classified as we speak.

Different capture points, new species, etc

....Bill


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh,
I 'm gonna get convicts so...
what do pink took like?


----------



## Snakes to Cichs (Dec 29, 2008)

> what do pink took like?


They are totally pink :wink:


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

The "black" and "pink" convicts in the hobby are probably - technically - hybrids...as they were developed and bred before the group was re-classified.

There are 4 described species in the group:
Heros nigrofasciatus GÃ¼nther, 1867 
Amatitlania kanna Schmitter-Soto, 2007 
Amatitlania coatepeque Schmitter-Soto, 2007 
Amatitlania siquia Schmitter-Soto , 2007

Schmitter-Soto, Juan Jacobo; 2007; "A systematic revision of the genus Archocentrus (Perciformes: Cichlidae), with the description of two new genera and six new species"; Zootaxa; (n. 1603) pp. 1-78 (28 Sep. 2007).

http://www.cichlidae.com/gallery.php?genus=Amatitlania

There is a lot of variability (based on collection location) within each species. Each stream has it's own "flavor". The vast majority of pet stores won't carry "wild-type" convicts with provenance to collection locations. Folks like Ken Davis and Jeff Rapps are good sources.


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

get on aquabid and look for the seller FishfarmUSA, Ken is doing great things for the Amatitlania/Cryptoheros group, many of the new stuff and the location variants are coming from him or people he collected with.

If you want a break down of the "cons"....

Nigrofasciatus (standard cons) in black, pink and marbled
Honduran Red Point - there are 2 color variants, Danli and Rio Monga (i have RM F1,2,3)
Cutteri
Spilirus
Sajica
Altoflavus
Nanoluteus
Myrnae
Septemfaciatus
Siquia
Kanna
Coatepeque
Panamensis

Now these are not "convicts" technically, but they come from the same family and all look the same but with different colorations and some very slight body differences. Colors range from red, pinks, purples, yellows, blues and blacks. VERY cool genus of fish IMO, someday I wish to have 1 of every species in my tanks. Plus, thats not even considering some that are probably yet to be discovered/classified.

Dog - we seem to both be con conissuers


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Also you may say a bit CON-fusing 

.....Bill


----------



## con-man-dan (Aug 19, 2006)

Very! I have always wanted to start a Cryptoheros research "club" and get a small network of people who are keeping and breeding the different types of con cousins, help spread around some of the rare ones and get some more solid raising and breeding data.


----------

